# Charm's little spunk



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Charms new baby boy. Was hoping for a girl because Billy baby's crossed with Ex are awesome. Here is a picture of Billy, the not so pretty buck. Charm and her new baby boy that survived. I don't know If I will keep him to cross with. He is not unfortunately registrable.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute little guy! Congrats


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Aww he already looks like he has a little attitude!


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

He does have an attitude and he doesn't listen to his mother. She yells for him and he just sits there. He only comes to her when he is hungry. I guess its a BOY thing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

He is really cute, I love his long legs!


----------

